# Looking for a Sig and Avatar



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I have had this Sig and Avatar for quite sometime now and although i do love it I am looking for a sig and avatar that I can switch on and off with this one. 

I am looking for a Nikola Tesla from the show Sanctuary avatar and sig

would like a blue border and/or a color scheme that will look well with my blue smod tag 

I am no hurry for this sig avy combo so take your time

main stipulations I would like him prevampire/human state (basically no pics with him as full vampire 

some pics i found of him but feel free to find some better ones if you would like these are just ones i found quickly

if you can put MD or M_D on it it would be a bonus 

if you have any questions I will try my best to help ya with them


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

What is this show about anyways? 

I have heard good things about it.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Intermission said:


> What is this show about anyways?
> 
> I have heard good things about it.


x-men meets league of extraordinary gentlemen 

basically there is a network of buildings around the world to monitor/help abnormals/mutants some they give santuary to others are to dangerous to be kept alive 

main sanctuary (the one the show revolves around ) is run by the Sanctuary Founder Helen Magnus who was one of the 5 (the 5 is a group of people that incerted vampire source blood into their system which intern gave them abilities) 

The show brings together some great historical and literary figures 

honestly the first 3 to 4 shows of the first season were some of the worst shows i have ever seen on tv but after that they get their stride and the show starts taking off 

if you can get to the last two shows of the first season and watch them you will be hooked, the last two episodes had me grinning ear to ear going this is so cool 

99% of the show is done on green screen but honestly after the first few episodes (where they were still working out the kinks) yuou cant tell that much if at all.

cant go into too much more for it would ruin the show but there is allot more to this show


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll see if I can come up with something. I don't really have a lot of time this week, but I'll try.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

no hurry, 

like i said i am happy with the sig avy i have now and am just going to use this for one to switch back and forth too


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll give it a go sometime next week.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks ya DP


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Just an idea! 

I've been in the mooed these days, making a bunch of sigs, and i noticed you asked for one too. So why not..:thumb02:

Hope you'll like it!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

that is ******* awesome


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Done finally:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Done finally:


Aweaome work D.P. :thumb02:

Now M_D can switcth between sigs all day long


----------

